# Too much protein before bed?



## r0dxx (Jul 16, 2005)

I was kinda low on protein and calories today...So I figured I'd add a scoop of whey to my cottage cheese.

So I had 1 cup cc - 32g protein, and 23g of whey

55g protein...Is this really bad to do? Usually just have the cottage cheese but I needed the extra calories, btw im cutting.


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

Sounds ok to me....typically a male not using steroids can only absorb 40-45 grams of protein in one meal.


----------



## smithieaus (Jul 17, 2005)

Cottage cheese and whey powder


----------



## thajeepster (Jul 17, 2005)

if you wanted to add calories, you should have added pb, or almonds, or almond butter to you cottage cheese, but the whey is fine.

you may be only able to metabolise 40-45g at one sitting, but due to the fact that the cottage cheese metabolizes much slower, I think that you could benefit from most of it.

But im no expert.


----------



## sara (Jul 17, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> if you wanted to add calories, you should have added pb, or almonds, or almond butter to you cottage cheese, but the whey is fine.
> 
> you may be only able to metabolise 40-45g at one sitting, but due to the fact that the cottage cheese metabolizes much slower, I think that you could benefit from most of it.
> 
> But im no expert.



I agree


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> if you wanted to add calories, you should have added pb, or almonds, or almond butter to you cottage cheese, but the whey is fine.
> 
> you may be only able to metabolise 40-45g at one sitting, but due to the fact that the cottage cheese metabolizes much slower, I think that you could benefit from most of it.
> 
> But im no expert.


I think Emma said around 40 grams is all you can absorb in 1 meal.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I think Emma said around 40 grams is all you can absorb in 1 meal.


Actually I never said anything like that...

The body can ABSORB a LOT of protein in one meal - the bodies digestive system has the enzymatic capacity to digest and absorb amounts far in excess of what anyone would need (the only time this is not the case is if you have a medical condition which limits your ability to digest the protein or you consume MASSIVE MASSIVE amounts - in which case the bulk of the meal will push the protein through your intestines at a speed that will overwhelm your enzymatic capacity)...  

However, the amount your body can actually UTILISE is completely different.... (That is - the amount of protein that your body will use as amino acids for muscle growth and repair, for enzymes, for hormone formation and for other cells and their biochemical processes..). This is related to your lean mass, your metabolism/physiology, your hormone levels, what type of workouts you are doing/how active you are etc etc... And it is very hard to determine just how much your body needs (however - The levels of protein that we all take in actually far exceed our actual requirements).... 

eg: a 200 pound juiced man with 8% BF and a 110 pound female with 25% BF may both *digest/absorb* a meal with 50g of protein in it - but their ability to *utilise* that protein as PROTEIN will be vastly different.

So, in the case above, if that smaller female ate 50g of protein the excess amino acids that are not needed for their repair/growth purposes will be deaminated and converted to energy via gluconeogenesis... And if you don't need glucose at that point in time, then will then be stored as glycogen (and, in the event that all your glycogen stores are packed up then it will go one step further and be converted to be stored as fat).

But it is safe to say that if you get ~1-1.5g protein per pound lean mass (usually 1.2 to 1.5 to be on the 'safe side') and make sure most of that is from complete forms, and then you divide that evenly over your day then you don't need to worry about just 'how much you can digest/absorb/utilise as will be getting more than enough to give your body all the amino acids it needs...


----------



## Rocky_B (Jul 17, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Actually I never said anything like that...
> 
> The body can ABSORB a LOT of protein in one meal - the bodies digestive system has the enzymatic capacity to digest and absorb amounts far in excess of what anyone would need (the only time this is not the case is if you have a medical condition which limits your ability to digest the protein or you consume MASSIVE MASSIVE amounts - in which case the bulk of the meal will push the protein through your intestines at a speed that will overwhelm your enzymatic capacity)...
> 
> ...


Did that all just come off the top of your head?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 17, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> Did that all just come off the top of your head?


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Actually I never said anything like that...
> 
> The body can ABSORB a LOT of protein in one meal - the bodies digestive system has the enzymatic capacity to digest and absorb amounts far in excess of what anyone would need (the only time this is not the case is if you have a medical condition which limits your ability to digest the protein or you consume MASSIVE MASSIVE amounts - in which case the bulk of the meal will push the protein through your intestines at a speed that will overwhelm your enzymatic capacity)...
> 
> ...


Did I misunder stand your post...#10 on the thread "too much portein?"


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 17, 2005)

Well I'm 195lbs 8% bf...but not juiced  

so it was basically stored as fat?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 17, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> so it was basically stored as fat?


Well - no. 

Not unless your total calorie level for the day is in excess of what you need... (Because, as I said, if your body needed the energy then it would have been used as glucose... and even if it didn't need the instant energy then it will/is converted to glycogen first... It is only if this is full as well that your body will resort to storing it as fat). 

It takes a lot of energy/metabolic processing to convert protein into fats - so it is not all that easy to do.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did I misunder stand your post...#10 on the thread "too much portein?"




You mean the post here where I said:


> In terms of protein - eat it if you want, but you are wasting your money. That much protein *will be digested and absorbed into your body (the capacity of digestion of the human GI tract far exceeds "40g of protein" or anything else like that)... but once it hits your liver it is simply going to be converted into glucose via gluconeogenesis* - because there is no way that your body can use/assimilate that much for muscle/tissues. So you would be better off saving your money, buying some oats and eating those instead.



because if so then yes - you misunderstood the post...


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You mean the post here where I said:
> 
> 
> because if so then yes - you misunderstood the post...


Thanks Emma that really clears everything up.


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks you guys are great...  

Seem to be more knowledgable then the people at bodybuilding.com   

Everytime you ask a question on there u get some idiot who makes a sarcastic response...


----------



## thajeepster (Jul 18, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Thanks you guys are great...
> 
> Seem to be more knowledgable then the people at bodybuilding.com
> 
> Everytime you ask a question on there u get some idiot who makes a sarcastic response...



ive noticed the same, but its always wise to get info from a wide variety of sources and put it all together.  Im actually a member of like 5 or 6 of these types of forums, however I do respect the guys and gals on this one the most.  They seem to be the most knowledgeable.  Stick around, it will help you out alot.


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 18, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> ive noticed the same, but its always wise to get info from a wide variety of sources and put it all together.  Im actually a member of like 5 or 6 of these types of forums, however I do respect the guys and gals on this one the most.  They seem to be the most knowledgeable.  Stick around, it will help you out alot.



Ya I'm loving this forum just found it..wish i knew about it the whole time! 

what are the other forums you look at?


----------



## thajeepster (Jul 18, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Ya I'm loving this forum just found it..wish i knew about it the whole time!
> 
> what are the other forums you look at?




im on bodybuilding.com, wannabebig.com, elitefitness.com, mens health and muscleandfitness ...  Ive seen a few posts from you on bodybuilding, this one is def. the best though.


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 18, 2005)

ya this one seems to be on a higher level then all the other ones...

bodybuilding.com is a joke, 1/2 the people are under 18 and don't know anything. You get some good serious answers on here...I'll post pics on here when I get down low enought im comtemplating how much leaner I should get. At 9.25 now, thinking about going to 8... dont wanna lose any more mass though...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 19, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Seem to be more knowledgable then the people at bodybuilding.com
> 
> Everytime you ask a question on there u get some idiot who makes a sarcastic response...


I agree. I never registered there. Either a sarcastic response or a "Thats so gay!" response. It seems to be infested with silly kids.


----------

